# Of humans and robots interactions...



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

_Very intriguing_ article by @GeneL from Teslarati with a couple of _*mind boggling*_ videos about Sophia, the first robot awarded the Saudi citizenship (actually, possible the first robot awarded any citizenship!!). Good thing: she may even be driving there now... 

https://www.teslarati.com/humanoid-ai-robot-sophia-elon-musk-video/


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> the first robot awarded the Saudi citizenship


I'm not quite sure what to think of this. Well, I do - it's stupid. It's a robot with rudimentary machine learning, not AI in the sense that the general public probably perceives it.

But also, there are already two classes of citizenship in Saudi Arabia. They probably added a third class with even fewer rights. I doubt they gave it citizenship equivalent to a man.

Women's rights in Saudi Arabia


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> (actually, possible the first robot awarded any citizenship!!).


I think there's someone who disagrees...


----------



## Badback (Apr 7, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> _Very intriguing_ article by @GeneL from Teslarati with a couple of _*mind boggling*_ videos about Sophia, the first robot awarded the Saudi citizenship (actually, possible the first robot awarded any citizenship!!). Good thing: she may even be driving there now...
> 
> https://www.teslarati.com/humanoid-ai-robot-sophia-elon-musk-video/


The whole thing sounded scripted to me. Notice how the robot interrupted when the host didn't get his lines out quick enough.


----------



## Enginerd (Aug 28, 2017)

Badback said:


> The whole thing sounded scripted to me.


Agree. If the creator was simply interviewed, his comments wouldn't make the news. But because his robot spoke lines that the creator scripted, it is somehow noteworthy? Nope. Let me know when the AI truly speaks for itself.

More interesting to me is the self-driving video from last year. That actually gave you a small peek into the brain of the machine... to see what it was "thinking".


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

And Sophia digs self-driving cars too... 





Need to put her in a T≡SLA with EAP and FSD across the USA... 

Note: take all this second degree, folks...


----------

